# New Trojan!



## Snake21605 (Oct 10, 2006)

It passed my Virus Protection, Firewall, Firmware Firewall, and other 3rd party software scans. It hit my computer and now the HD is fried! Hitbox.txt, hotfix.txt. Those are the files found in your cookies allowing the Trojan through. Get the updates and scan NOW!


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to have a link to an authoritative site that describes this new trojan, would you ?


----------



## Snake21605 (Oct 10, 2006)

I did, it is the new virus on the Norton site. If I can find it I will post it here ASAP.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Check here if you can find it: http://www.symantec.com/enterprise/security_response/threatexplorer/threats.jsp

Hitbox,txt is normally a spyware cookie.


----------



## Snake21605 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.symantec.com/enterprise/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2007-041314-1900-99&tabid=2


----------

